# Vote Now on XM Nation Awards



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio on Tuesday announced nominees for the second annual XM
Nation Awards.

The satellite radio company's programming staff nominated the honorees. The
categories range from dream collaborations to the best comeback of the year.

The company said its awards "honor some of the most talented, emerging and
established recording artists in the industry."

Starting this week, music fans can vote online at www.xmradio.com/xmnation
for the awards. This year, fans voting online for the XM Nation Awards will have
an opportunity to write in their choice for select categories, including submitting
names for the artist they would most like to see host their own XM show.

Online voting will be available on XM's website through 12 midnight Eastern on
Dec. 4. The company said it will announce the winners Dec. 12.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

